# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم OSS Client  OSS CLIENT 6.9 Mix updates Samsung Shannon exynos direct unlock without root added

## mohamed73

DIRECT UNLOCK FOR SHANNON EXYNOS PHONES NEW 2016 AND OLD SECURITY, WITHOUT ANY ROOT AND KNOX TOUCH.   *A800F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A800F_DS (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A800I (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A800IZ (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A800S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A800YZ (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G150N0 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G150NK (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G150NL (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G150NS (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G155S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G5500 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G550F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G550FY (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G903M (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G903W (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920A (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920AZ (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920FD (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920FQ (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920I (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920K (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920L (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920T (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920T1 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G920W8 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G925A (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G925F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G925FQ (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G925I (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G925K (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G925L (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G925S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G925W8 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G9287 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G9287C (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G928A (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G928C (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G928F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G928G (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G928I (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G928K (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G928L (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G928N0 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G928S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G928W8 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G930F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G930FD (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G930K (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G930L (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G930S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G930W8 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G935F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G935FD (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G935K (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G935L (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G935S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G935W8 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j120F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j120G (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j200BT (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j200F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j200G (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j200GU (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j200M (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j200Y (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N910K (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N910L (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N910S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N9208 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N920A (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N920C (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N920F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N920G (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N920I (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N920K (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N920L (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N920S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N920W8 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T715 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T715C (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T715N0 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T715Y (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T815 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T815C (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T815N0 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T815Y (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T817 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T817W (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A310F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A310FD (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A310M (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A310MD (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A310N0 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A310Y (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A5108 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A510F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A510FD (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A510K (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A510L (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A510M (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A510MD (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A510S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A510Y (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A7108 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A710F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A710FD (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A710K (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A710L (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A710M (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A710S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 A710Y (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G389F (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 G890A (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j120M (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j710GN (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j710K (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 j710MN (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N916K (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N916L (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 N916S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T375L (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T375S (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T3777 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T677 (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T677NL (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)
 T817P (fast direct unlock without root and touch knox)*   ALCATEL New models Added By imei Calculation   *OT-316A
OT-316D
OT-316S
OT-1015
OT-1015D
OT-2050A* 
MORE ON THE WAY STAY TUNED

----------

